# Job for a UK qualifies ODP



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know if Operating Department Practicioners qualified in the UK can get a job in Singapore?

Are the qualifications recognised?

i am asking on behalf of a friend.

Operating department practitioner - NHS Careers


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Simple answer, through my contacts in the med field - YES. but the pay may not be fancy like in UK

Qualifications are recognisable .. based on the Uni.

but, unless the uni is a fly by night uni, the council gives out 1 year T-Reg, with more restrictions or less ..


----------

